# El verb 'fotre'



## Wilva

Me n'he adonat que aquest verb té, en el llenguatge col·loquial, una quantitat de significats molt gran i diversa, i que s'ha ben desmarcat del seu significat original, que si no l'erro, era 'aparellar-se' .
El verb fotre, en català, pot voler dir:

-Menjar: S'ha fotut tot el pernil!
-Ficar alguna cosa en algun lloc: On has fotut les claus? 
-Fer alguna activitat, en sentit general: Què has estat fotent durant tota la tarda? Què foten a la tele?
-Estar malalt o en mal estat: Els antibiòtics m'han deixat ben fotut! Ahir vaig caure i ara tinc la cama ben fotuda!
-Exclamació, per expressar sorpresa: No fotis! No pot ser!!
-Fer alguna mala passada a algú: M'ho ha fet passar malament, però ja el fotré, ja!
-Marxar, tocar el dos: Ha fotut el camp sense dir res.

Aquest verb és realment 'especial': què faríem els catalanoparlants sense el nostre 'fotre'? 
Si en sabeu més significats, no dubteu en afegir-los a la llista!


----------



## Bevj

Hola Wilva

Crec que puc afegir un altre:

Indiferència als desitjos de una persona - No vol anar a treballar? Qu'es foti!


----------



## Wilva

Hola, Bevj 

Em penso que jo també:

-Enriure's d'algú: Què hi fas vestit així? Que no ho veus que se n'enfotran, la gent?

Segur que n'hi ha molts més, aquest verb és realment... especial


----------



## ernest_

Hola, l'adjectiu "fotut" també s'utilitza com a expletiu, p.ex. "pots fer el fotut favor de callar?".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No escribo catalán, con perdón, a pesar de mi segundo apellido.
Lo entiendo bastante bien y lo hablo _de regular para abajo._

Me corregirán, pero fotre es sinónimo de dar:

_Te fotré una (h)ostia!_

Quizá saliéndome del tema, es asombrosa la similitud con el francés _foutre._

-Menjar: S'ha fotut tot el pernil! Nada.
-Ficar alguna cosa en algun lloc: On has fotut les claus? Où t'as foutu les clés ?
-Fer alguna activitat, en sentit general: Què has estat fotent durant tota la tarda? Qu'est-ce que vous avez foutu toute l'après-midi? Què foten a la tele? Vous foutez quoi, devant la télé ?
-Estar malalt o en mal estat: Els antibiòtics m'han deixat ben fotut! Ahir vaig caure i ara tinc la cama ben fotuda! J'ai la jambe toute foutue !
-Exclamació, per expressar sorpresa: No fotis! No pot ser!! Nada.
-Fer alguna mala passada a algú: M'ho ha fet passar malament, però ja el fotré, ja! Je lui en foutrai ! (Más o menos)
-Marxar, tocar el dos: Ha fotut el camp sense dir res. Il a foutu le camp sans rien dire.
Indiferència als desitjos de una persona - No vol anar a treballar? Qu'es foti! Qu'il aille se faire foutre !
-Enriure's d'algú: Què hi fas vestit així? Que no ho veus que se n'enfotran, la gent?
Les gens vont se foutre de toi !
Hola, l'adjectiu "fotut" també s'utilitza com a expletiu, p.ex. "pots fer el fotut favor de callar?". Nada.

Fins ara.


----------



## Dixie!

Desconeixia l'existència d'aquesta paraula en francès. Gràcies Juan Jacob Vilalta per la teua aportació! 

Bé, jo en volia fer una altra: conec gent que diu l'expressió *"Fotre!"* en sentit de sorpresa, com en castellà diuen "Joder!".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Dixie! said:


> Desconeixia l'existència d'aquesta paraula en francès. Gràcies Juan Jacob Vilalta per la teua aportació!
> 
> Bé, jo en volia fer una altra: conec gent que diu l'expressió *"Fotre!"* en sentit de sorpresa, com en castellà diuen "Joder!".


 
Siento insistir en la semejanza: *Foutre !* en francés, ya en desuso, y bastante vulgar, francamente.

El _foutre _en francés es el... esteee... miren el diccionario.


----------



## Favara

Dixie! said:


> Bé, jo en volia fer una altra: conec gent que diu l'expressió *"Fotre!"* en sentit de sorpresa, com en castellà diuen "Joder!".


Pel sud del País Valencià, aquesta expressió pot sentir-se amb l'accent a l'última síl·laba, com si fóra el futur del verb: _Fotré!

_El significat de "menjar" jo l'ampliaria a "consumir", perque també s'empra amb altres activitats (com beure o fumar, per exemple). Podriem dir-ne que es refereix a consumir totalment una cosa, fins que no quede res.
També pot dir-se "fotut" per a expressar dificultat: _Aquest és un problema prou fotut._
I, evidentment, segueix tenint el seu significat clàssic com a, diguem,  "exercir l'acte sexual".


----------



## Wilva

No deixa de ser curiós que un aquest verb s'hagi desmarcat del seu significat original, i que hagi pres tants de significats nous i que no tenen res a veure entre sí, i a més a més el francès pel que veig ha seguit una evolució força similar 

En castellà el verb 'foder' apareix només en textos antics, jo no l'he sentit mai en castellà modern; ara hi ha el 'joder' que diria que també hi està relacionat, però no té pas tanta riquesa de significats com els 'fotre' i 'foutre', i vol dir més aviat "fotre algú', o bé queixar-se d'alguna cosa 'Joder!'.

En anglès també tenim el 'fuck', que el anglesos el fan servir molt en el llenguatge col·loquial, i que també ha adoptat diversos significats (a part del de l'acte sexual) com a les llengües romàniques.

Sembla que els verbs relacionats amb el camp sexual tenen molta propensió a diversificar el seu significat, sigui la llengua que sigui...


----------



## ériphile

En italià també tenim algunes expressions amb aquest verb. Es diu "fottere"... però és una mica vulgar!


----------



## carlomolinaro

Mi scuso se scrivo in italiano. I verbi collegati al sesso, come "fottere", hanno spesso significati negativi simili a "ingannare, truffare, prendere in giro". Credo che questo sia dovuto a una secolare società maschilista in cui, se la donna si concedeva, era "fottuta" (ingannata, disonorata) mentre l'uomo, se la conquistava e la induceva a concedersi, era furbo (la ingannava). Un caso in cui le parole raccontano una (triste) storia. Speriamo che oggi le cose stiano diversamente, e che l'amore lo possano fare liberamente uomini e donne senza essere "fottuti"!


----------



## ernest_

En italià també existeix "fotre el camp"? Em pregunto d'on deu venir aquesta expressió.


----------



## ériphile

No, "fotre el camp" no existeix.


----------



## Wilva

Hola a tothom! 

He trobat un altre significat, canviar d'estar d'ànim: 'No m'expliquis això, que em foto de mal humor!'

Molt interessant, sobretot l'explicació d'en carlomolinaro. En italià aquest verb també existeix, pel que sembla està força generalitzat en societats podríem dir-ne 'patriarcals'.
En italià he trobat que també pot voler dir 'robar', i en català em penso que també: 'Els lladres van entrar a casa seva i li van fotre tot'.

Ernest: He trobat l'expressió 'fottere il campo', però tenia molt pocs resultats, i no sé si és correcte, un expert d'italià ens ho podria explicar millor


----------



## ériphile

Jo "fottere il campo" no l'he sentit mai a la meva vida. Però sì que "fottere" el fem servir amb el sentit de "robar"


----------



## Festuc

Primer de tot vull dir que aquest és el meu primer comentari en aquesta comunitat i que m'he registrat perqué em sembla un fòrum molt bo, rigorós i compromès amb ser correcte, cosa necessària per als qui intentem parlar i escriure la llengua correctament. 

Em sembla una gran observació la de wilva, jo utilitzo aquest verb d totes aquestes maneres i no me n'havia adonat. Les poques vegades que hi he reflexionat he imaginat que el significat original és el mateix que el del verb "joder" en castellà. De la mateixa manera podria ser també un sinònim del verb "penetrar" el qual també té algun matís fora del que és el merament sexual: "Estem penetrant a la cova". "Ens estem fotent a la cova". 

Però està clar que en el nostre idioma aquest verb també frma part del llenguatge vulgar. El Diccionari General de la Llengua Catalana de Pompeu Fabra no recull el verb fotre o fotre's però sí el verb "fúmer". En el diccionari etimològic de Joan Coromines, l'autor afirma que "fúmer" és un "mot substitut, de caràcter eufemístic, per a no escandalitzar tant el sentiment de gent més delicada o escrupolosa". Si us hi pareu a pensar la gent gran utilitza aquest verb de la mateixa manera que en el meu cas utilitzo el "fotre": "Fum el camp!". 

Sigui per una societat masclista o sigui per una variació coŀloquial i popular del significat d'aquest verb, el comentari dr catlomolinaro em sembla absolutament correcte. 

D'aquí aquesta gran expansió del significat ja que aquest verb té aquesta connotació negativa o pejorativa cap a un altre. 

Felicitats per aquesta comunitat tan ben aconseguida!!


----------



## yuanyuyinyu

Doncs a mi em fot la sensació que aquest verb és un comodí com BARRUFAR/PITUFAR i es pot fotre com sinònim de qualsevol altre:
He comprat això i m'han fotut 35€ (sinònim de cobrar).
He fotut la pota (sinònim de ficar).
Es va fotre un pinyo (sinònim de donar).
Això sí, és un mot barroer i crec que per això no surt al diccionari.


----------



## Agró

_Diferents significats del verb FOTRE_
*Què dius ara?, no fem bromes*: no fotis, refot, fot!
*Pegar*: li va fotre un bolet.
*Posar*: fot-m'ho ací que no tinc butxaques.
*Calar (foc)*: hi va fotre foc.
*Tirar i tirar-se*: el va fotre a l'aigua, es va fotre a l'aigua. 
*Menjar, menjar-se*: es va fotre un plat de fesols.
*Murri*: en tal es un Jan-fotre.
*Estar malalt, delicat*: està fotut.
*Riure's, burlar-se*: es fot de mi, es fot de tothom.
*Fer*: fotre fàstic, fot-ho com vulguis, foto mala cara.
*Anar-se'n*: fotre el camp.
*Tirar, engegar*: li va fotre una perdigonada.
*Mirar*: fot-hi un cop d'ull.
*Perjudicar*: tu pla m'has ben fotut.
*Beure*: es fot tres porrons de vi cada dia.
*Ésser igual una cosa que una altra*: tant se li'n fot naps com cols. 
*Fenòmens meteorològics*: es fot a ploure, fot fred, va fotre un rui­xat, ara es fot a nevar, etcètera.
*Ficar-se*: es fot a casa i no en surt.
*Eixir (un mal)*: se li ha fotut un mal lleig a la cara.
*Perdre*: se n'ha fotut la hisenda.
*Llençar, malgastar*: ho va fotre tot en orri.
*Treballar*: fot sis hores cada dia.
*No **treballar*: no fot res en tot el dia.
*Ésser indiferent*: s'ho fot a l'esquena.
*Apallissar*: li van fotre un jaco que no se n'aixecà més.
*Estar de mal humor*: està de futris.
*Costar una quantitat*: un futral de pessetes.
*C**aminar*: fotia sis hores a peu cada dia. 
*Estirar-se, ajaçar-se*: es va fotre al llit. 
*Robar*: li va fotre els diners.
*Costar*: me n'he fotut sis rals.
*E**star espatllat*: aquesta carretera està ben fotuda.
*Posar-se: *es va fotre a cridar, a plorar.
*Tenir relacions sexuals amb una dona: *se la va fotre.
*Clava-li!: *fot-li!
*Estar arruïnat: *l'hereu esta ben fotut. 
*Clavar: *li va fotre una ganivetada. 
*Sortir, nèixer: *ací s'hi foten moixernons. 
*Enganyar: *no em fotràs pas.
*Fer un infant: *a aquella noia li va fotre un nen. 
*Caure: *es va fotre de cul per terra, rostos avall. 
*Llençar-se, tirar-se: *es va fotre per la finestra. 
*Suïcidar-se: *es va fotre una escopetada.
*Portar-se bé (o malament): *què foten els de casa vostra?
*Vestir-se: *es fot no importa què a sobre. 
*Despullar-se: *es va fotre conill, fotre's a l'empèl.
*Castigar: *li va fotre una bona allisada. 
*Treure: *el va fotre fora de casa. 
*Despatxar (un obrer): *el va fotre al carrer. 
*Tant se li'n dóna: *tant se li'n fot.
*Si fa no fa: *si fa no fot.
*Estar-se: *es fot palplantat davant de casa. 
*Enriolar-se: *fotre's un tip de riure. 
*Treballar malament: *no fot res de bo. 
*Empassar-se: *s'ho fot tot, bo i dolent. 
*Emmurriar-se: *fotre el bot.
*Abraonar-se: *se li va fotre al damunt. 
*Despreocupar-se: *me'n fot de la virolla.
(Extret de S. PERRAMON, _Proverbis, dites i frases fetes __de la llengua catalana,_Ed. Milla, 1979)


----------



## binary_death

Oh déu meu! Quin munt de significats que té "fotre". Només de pensar en aquella gent que fa servir el "joder" castellà perquè es pensa que no hi ha cap verb en català amb aquest matís...
Crec que amb tots els que n'hi ha a dalt, ja no hi tinc res a afegir. Foto el camp


----------



## aguacobre

També en italià el verb "fotere" i amb el mateix significat i ús.


----------



## Prometeu

També hi ha la paraula (força en desús, tot i que jo l'he sentit algun cop) ''fotesa''. P.ex. -_Mare, jo de gran vull ser arquitecte +Nen! Calla i deixa de dir foteses!_
És, per tant, un mot català que ha estat substituït pel castellà ''gilipolleces'' o ''imbecilidades'' en la seva ridícula versió catalanitzada.


----------



## Eliseu Sendra

Òbviament, si veiem les paraules _fotre _en català, _fotere_ en italià, _foutre_ en francés o _joder _en castellà (paraula a la qual només cal canviar la _j_ per una _f_ per a obtenir un semblant notable), vam a parar a un avantpassat comú, el llatí. D'aquesta ve la paraula _futuere,_ que significa el mateix en el seu significat original, es a dir, aparellar-se o fornicar, també existint l'expresió _futue te impsum_, que s'usava per a manar a algú a fer punyetes, com el _Qué et fotin!_ català o el _¡Qué te jodan!_ castellà. Per això, no és d'estranyar que en le llengües romanços hi hagui un gran semblant amb aquesta paraula. Quasibé, aquest tret ens diu que ja en l'época dels romans s'hi usava amb frequència.


----------



## Xiscomx

Jo encara en puc aficar-ne unes altres: 
*Cagar-la:* Bàmbol, l'has fotuda i ja no pots fer res.
*Desinteressar-se, **desentendre's*: Jo ja me'n fot del que pugui succeir.
Segur que en hi ha d'haver moltes més.


----------



## bearded

A very common (vulgar) expression in Italian is ''vai a farti fottere'' corresponding to English ''fuck you''.


----------



## Doraemon-

És curiós que falti de la llista el significat original que ha generat els altres, la primera acepció de la paraula: *fornicar*.


----------

